# ternura (  cariño , mimo , afecto )



## pelus

Cómo podría traducirse al portugués :

_Ella tenía una gran capacidad de dar *ternura *a los niños más abandonados de la comarca ._

Quizás :

_Ela tinha grande capacidade de  dar *ternura* para os meninos mais abandonados da região ._

Es que no sé si la palabra 'ternura' , en portugués,  tendría el mismo significado que tiene en español , como sinónimo de amor, mimo , cariño .

Además , no estoy segura de la sintaxis en la traducción .

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa . _


----------



## Vanda

> _Ella tenía una gran capacidad de dar *ternura *a los niños más abandonados de la comarca ._
> 
> Quizás :
> 
> _Ela tinha grande capacidade de  dar *ternura* para os meninos mais abandonados da região ._


_

Neste contexto prefiro *carinho*, apesar de ternura envolver carinho, talvez mais por uma questão de uso.

_
dar/ fazer/ ter carinho_
_mostrar ternura: ternura é mais uma qualidade_
_


----------



## pelus

Mais que obrigada pela explicação , amiga .

Vc é  o 'mais' !!!

Beijos .

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa . _


----------



## digodominus

ternura é igual a carinho, mas nesse contexto se usa carinho. É uma questão de uso. Ternura não estaria errado, mas soa muito melhor dar carinho


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal também se pode dizer _'dar mimo' _como sinónimo de _'dar carinho'_ ou _'dar ternura', _embora, realmente, no caso de _'dar ternura' _que, sem embargo, se usa, prefira _'ser terno'._ _'Dar mimo' _cairia tanto melhor quanto se trata de crianças.


----------



## pelus

Obrigada , mestres .

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa . _


----------



## ferapari

Por favor, podem-me dizer qual é a palavra certa ou mais adequada em português para TERNURA (espanhol).

Obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## Outsider

Ternura?


----------



## SãoEnrique

Não seria como a "_meiguice_", talvez?


----------



## Outsider

Também pode ser, conforme o contexto.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Então, a palavra "meiguice" não é adequada?


----------



## Outsider

Acho que "meiguice" é uma ternura especialmente ternurenta. A ternura pode ser um sentimento ou gesto mais ligeiro. Mas aguarde outras respostas.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Outsider said:


> Acho que "meiguice" é uma ternura especialmente ternurenta. A ternura pode ser um sentimento ou gesto mais ligeiro. Mas aguarde outras respostas.



 Fica claro Outsider, obrigado.


----------



## ferapari

Pesquisei a palavra meiguice, mas acho que essa palavra tem um snetido como de doçura... Só gostaría de confirmar mesmo se é possivle usar a palavra ternura em português no mesmo sentido que no espanhol.

Agora se tiver alguma outra informação, legal!

Obrigado, e fico à espera


----------



## Vanda

Ternura (espanhol) - f. Cariño, amor, amabilidad o afecto: demuestra una gran ternura con los bebés. (RAE)
ternura (português) - Qualidade do que é terno ; MEIGUICE/2. Afeto brando e carinhoso
Existe uma pequena nuance entre ternura e meiguice que o contexto é que dará o tom, como disseram os meninos. Às vezes coincide com meiguice, às vezes dá outro tom.
Preciso pensar para lembrar dos diferentes exemplos.
​


----------



## ferapari

Gente, que legal! 

Realmente estou aprendendo muito com todos vocês, muito obrigado!


----------

